# Bunnies and guineas together at a rescue centre!!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG someone sent me a link to this rescue centre..

They house bunnies with guineas!!! 

hula animal rescue


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd seen this before and a post in the rescue section to rehome a rabbit and guinea pig together. I said to the poster that it was bad and gave the reasons but all I got as a reply was "I've only just started working there but will tell the owner". It seems nothing was said or done about it and no more has been heard about the rabbit or guinea pig.


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

oh my god thats awful, im going to send them an email right now!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

my friend stupidly let her guinea pig live with a rabbit, the rabbit killed the guini!!  x


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ok this is where im going to sound very naiive but why cant guineas and rabbits b together i was always led to believe they made good friends ???


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Is it me or is the Donnie rabbit tilting its head? Im so paranoid after reading up on this.. :-S


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> Is it me or is the Donnie rabbit tilting its head? Im so paranoid after reading up on this.. :-S


Yes, it does appear to have head tilt 



big_bear said:


> ok this is where im going to sound very naiive but why cant guineas and rabbits b together i was always led to believe they made good friends ???


They have very different diets. Guinea pigs need more vitamin c than rabbits. Also, rabbits can kill guineas very easily. They can easily crush them as rabbits are a lot heavier

There is a sticky that the lovely Kammie made, which explains more about it...
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/53839-important-information-new-rabbit-owners.html


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ahhh okaii ty ill take a look


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I had bunnies live with GP for 5 years now. As long as you provide enough veg, the extra vit C in their food is not necessary. My GP's eat the same food as the buns.
As for hurting them, they grew up together, therefore they are friendly and the buns are carefull. I had the French Lops with the GP's for a while, but as they are so big and clumsy it was not such a good idea so now they are apart.

I understand your concern, but it's not as bad as it is always said.

See how peaceful they are together (bunns have passed away since, bless them)


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I remember Kammie and others mentioning this when they rescuer posted on here.

I've sent them an email as well. I think it's bad that pet shops will sell the two together but at the end of the day they want to make money and thats about it, a rescue should be looking out for the welfare of the animal which is what makes this so sad.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to agree with shutterspeed. While not ideal, occasionally a bunny and a GP will bond, and the bond can be so strong, they cannot be seperated. I personally don't have a problem with buns and GP's together, as long as it is done right (fed GP food with extra vitamin C etc). I don't currently have any living together, but I do let them play together. Infact, my last bunny hated rabbits, however she always loved her little guinea buddies...

















She didn't live with them, but played with them daily. They really miss her but are getting on well with my new buns.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think while not ideal or "correct" just like we bond with our pets and our dogs bond with our rabbits or cats they can have companionship although another of the same kind that speaks the same language is always best.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Just remember, rabbits are carriers of Bordatella. While this is harmless to rabbits, it is fatal to guinea pigs.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree that they can get on well (when I was younger and knew no better I kept a rabbit and a guinea together and they were inseparable) but isn't the main reason they shouldn't be housed together the possible injury to the piggy? While in some ways I'd love to stick 2 guineas in with my rabbits I wouldn't want to risk them being seriously harmed.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

A small list of reasons:


Rabbits are carriers of Bordatella. While harmless to them, this is fatal to G.Pigs
Rabbits have different dietary needs. They need a higher fibre diet while G.Pigs need added vitamin C
Rabbits have strong back legs. When happy, they binky (flip in the air). This could break a piggies back/neck or if you are lucky, jut a limb from being kicked
They are two different species and do not communicate in the same way. Piggies are very vocal- a rabbit can not respond in the same manner. It would be like us living with monkeys- It is not natural!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

shutterspeed said:


>


I know i'm slighty off topic so apologies but these pics are lovely!! so sweet! It looks like one big happy family!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> A small list of reasons:
> 
> 
> Rabbits are carriers of Bordatella. While harmless to them, this is fatal to G.Pigs
> ...


yeah of course, I just mean that all the people saying 'they get on fine' and saying it's ok because you can feed them separately and get 2 rabbits and 2 guineas so they have someone to 'talk' to seem to be forgetting the fact the guineas could be killed.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Indeed. I have heard several horror stories of rabbits throwing piggies at hutch walls, and one was "flattened" after a rabbit flopped out where the poor pig was sitting.

On the other end, I heard a tale of a pig that constantly ripped out a bunny's fur, and bullied it.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

shutterspeed said:


> I had bunnies live with GP for 5 years now. As long as you provide enough veg, the extra vit C in their food is not necessary. My GP's eat the same food as the buns.
> As for hurting them, they grew up together, therefore they are friendly and the buns are carefull. I had the French Lops with the GP's for a while, but as they are so big and clumsy it was not such a good idea so now they are apart.
> 
> I understand your concern, but it's not as bad as it is always said.
> ...


i know loads of gps that live with bunnys, ive never come across any problems as long as they grow up together they can be great companions. nice to see your pics.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

You can smoke all your life and not encounter any problems- it does not mean it is right.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hope lived with guineas from 8 weeks old til he died at 8 years old, the guineas have always been on rabbit food and I they have lived to 6-7 years old, cant be doing them to much harm, neither can the Bordatella . My guineas still get rabbit food now, just lots of veggies.

When Hope was ill and he was at the vets, he wouldnt eat at all, and they didnt hold out much hope for him, and when I brought him home and put him on his own, still didnt eat, so I thought I would try him with the guineas, and he picked up and started eating, because they were. They helped pull him through, and I would never have left him without them.

That said, I wouldnt trust any of the rabbits I have now(except maybe Rascal now cos I think he broke in there the other day! lol) with my guineas, they wouldnt be careful enough for starters.
I don't think its right in most circumstances but if it works, it works.

How do we know that rabbits don't know what guinea's are saying? How do we know a cat and dog cant communicate? Or a dog and rabbit? We don't. And if they bond, whats to say its wrong, even if its not ideal?

I have 2 New Zealand rabbits with 2 Netherland Dwarfs, M&M could just as easy binky, or thump or kick and kill one of the small ones, but mixing small rabbits(not much bigger than a guinea!) with big rabbits isnt frowned upon?

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> You can smoke all your life and not encounter any problems- it does not mean it is right.


It doesnt mean its right but in a world of free will, people have the choice.
Many will have problems, but then again, many more won't and unfortunately in a world where bad news gets broadcasted much more than good, it will always be the problems we hear about.

How about the Hippo that lived with the Deer I think it was, they made friends at a wildlife park, or the Cheetah with the Calf? Not right but would you seperate 2 animals who have grown so close?

*Heidi*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

So what exactly would the symptoms be in a GP that caught bordatella? I've had them together all my life and not lost any to it?


----------

